# УЗИ-позвоночника расскажите



## Cyxapuk (2 Авг 2006)

Хочу спросить что такое УЗИ позвоночника?
Чем УЗИ отличается от ренгена и МРТ?
Где его делают?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Авг 2006)

УЗИ позвоночника один из методов изучения межпозвонковых дисков при помощи ультразвука. По сравнению с МРТ на порядок ниже по своей информативности. Может использоваться для диагностики грыжи диска в качестве методики альтернативной МРТ если по какой то причине провести МРТ нет возможности(противопоказания, отсутствие аппарата МРТ и т. д.). 

На рентгенограммах вообще не изучаются мягкие ткани позвоночника, а только костные структуры.


----------



## Анатолий (3 Авг 2006)

Качество диагностики на аппарате УЗИ зависит на прямую от грамотности и профессионализма врача диагноста! УЗИ можно пройти в г.Москве клиника Президента Российской Федерации и в нашей клинике.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Авг 2006)

Вот, именно. Влияние человеческого фактора при УЗИ очень высоко, чего не скажешь о МРТ. Там аппарат выполняет заданные программы и все, а при УЗИ как датчик поставишь ту картину и увидишь…


----------



## Анатолий (3 Авг 2006)

Игорь! Вы правы!!!

По Москве это оптимальный выбор, так как на МРТ у нас большие очереди и запись за месяц в перед ( ну естественно и цена «ужас»).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Авг 2006)

В этом плане точно, что оптимальный. Тем более если не идёт разговор об операции.


----------



## Анатолий (3 Авг 2006)

Согласен.


----------



## Cyxapuk (3 Авг 2006)

А что, не все врачи ещё подходят для обследования УЗИ?
Что там за професор должен быть?

Дело в том, что я хочу проверить на защемление тазобедренный сустав. Дело в том, что, когда холодно, у меня схватывает правый бок, и по долгу не отпускает.


----------



## Анатолий (4 Авг 2006)

Здравствуйте, Сухарик!

Не каждый врач имеет право работать на аппарате УЗИ.

Для этого Врач должен пройти определенное обучение, получить сертификат который дает полное право работы на аппарате УЗИ.

На счет «правого бока» Вам не  обходимо проконсультироваться у участкового терапевта, который  даст Вам рекомендации.


----------



## Cyxapuk (4 Авг 2006)

Я прошёл 7 сеансов по дефанотерапии и боли прошли, сейчас, вроде, всё нормально.
Врач работает по методике Бобыря. 

Зима покажет, на что способна эта методика; как зима, так у меня и начинаются боли, у меня в этом году из-за храмоты появилась грыжа, но врач сказал, что всё будет хорошо.


----------



## Анатолий (4 Авг 2006)

Будем надеяться, что у Вас все будет хорошо.
  [FONT=&quot]Если не трудно напишите, какие гимнастические упражнения порекомендовал Вам доктор.[/FONT]


----------



## Cyxapuk (5 Авг 2006)

Вообщем-то, я уже писал в предыдущих темах о своём диагнозе. 

Ну, упражнения чисто на позвоночник, без всяких лишних движений, упражнение делается по очерёдно 1-тазобедреный сутав, 2 -грудная клетка, 3-шея, плечи. Всё заключается в том, что бы набрать воздух в себя и тянуться как можно выше, только не отрывая ног от земли, и ещё просто меняешь положение рук, 1-спереди, 2-сзади, 3-с бока "левый", затем правый.

И так нужно сделать около 5-ти кругов, минимум в день, через каждые 5 дней нужно прибавлять по кругу.

Вам знакомы эти упражнения?


----------



## Анатолий (5 Авг 2006)

Да конечно! Эти упражнения нам знакомы.

Мы называем их Турами или АПФУ.

Кстати, просмотрите внимательно раздел «Физическая реабилитация»  АПФУ, посмотрите правильность дыхания.


----------



## Cyxapuk (5 Авг 2006)

Мне сам врач показывал, как делать эти упражнения, он их мне назначил после 2 сеанса.

А от этих упражнений вообще толк есть?


----------



## Анатолий (7 Авг 2006)

Безусловно, толк есть. Это основа вспомогательного элемента в лечении заболеваний позвоночника. 

Первое и важнейшее положение при лечении заболеваний позвоночника состоит в том, что двигательный стереотип, который врач обязан при лечении перевести из не оптимального в оптимальное состояние, представляет собой совокупность условных и безусловных рефлексов, базирующихся на костно-мышечном каркасе.


----------



## Cyxapuk (10 Авг 2006)

Спасибо за ответ.
Много очень умных фраз, которые, наверное, поймёт только врач.

Я так понимаю, лучше всего делать эти упражнения.

Как вы думаете, когда похолодает, боли могут снова начатся?


----------



## Анатолий (11 Авг 2006)

В принципе фразы простые --- проще - это укрепление мышечного корсета.

Я учту Ваши замечания.

Упражнения лучше делать! Мышцы реагируют на закачивание в течении 6-8 месяцев.
После закачки мышечного корсета,  я думаю, что на холод боли не будут Вас беспокоить.


----------



## Cyxapuk (11 Авг 2006)

Спасибо за совет, буду делать, пока не надоест )))

Мне врач сказала поделать хотя бы годик, потом уж можно делать те движения, которые он мне запретил, а их примерно 10.

Надеюсь, что с холодами всё будет хорошо.


----------



## Анатолий (11 Авг 2006)

Упражнения делаются до мышечной утомляемости, давайте себе  и своим мышцам отдых.
Насильно заставлять себя не надо , все должно быть в меру!


----------



## lavvi (4 Окт 2011)

Скажите какое обследование лучше пройти чтобы узнать причину постоянной шаткости и как будто слабости в ногах,мне 23,началось это год назад,есть МРТ шейного отдела,на нём 3 небольших протрузии,Мрт головы в норме,тянущие боли по всей поясниц.стоять ровно я немогу,сразу падаю с сторону,надо на что то облакачиваться,уже сил нет,на этой почве уже невроз развился.постоянно злюсь и болит голова,ещё уши как будто давит кто то изнутри....помогите...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Окт 2011)

Нужен грамотный невропатолог, который пр очном осмотре решит, какое обследование необходимо, установит диагноз и назначит лечение (возможно и стационарное).


----------

